# Mamiya RZ67 Pro and cowboy triggers



## Jadams02 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a Mamiya RZ67 Pro that I am wanting to use with off flash speedlites( canon 430 exII, Nikon sb-800, and Yongno 560 II. I have the cowboy NPT-04 that works with my digital SLR's. input the transmitter on the hotshoe of the Mamiya and it speaks to the receivers but will not flash. It flashes with the flash on the hotshoe but not on the setup I need. Any ideas?


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 25, 2013)

going to ask you a dumb and obvious question.... are your receivers switched to on?  Are they all on the same channel with your transmitter?  Check those two things and let me know.  I only ask because I made that mistake once.


----------



## Jadams02 (Aug 25, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> going to ask you a dumb and obvious question.... are your receivers switched to on?  Are they all on the same channel with your transmitter?  Check those two things and let me know.  I only ask because I made that mistake once.


Yes, everything is on and all on same channel.


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry...got nothing. Maybe someone else knows.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 25, 2013)

Try a sync cord to the lens instead of the hot shoe. It's not clear to me what the issue is, possibly the triggers are trying to be too clever in a very dumb shoe. The sync cord might cure them of that.


----------



## Jadams02 (Aug 26, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Try a sync cord to the lens instead of the hot shoe. It's not clear to me what the issue is, possibly the triggers are trying to be too clever in a very dumb shoe. The sync cord might cure them of that.


Figured it out. Synch cord connected to the lens and then connected to the transmitter but not on the hot shoe. Fires all 3 flashes.


----------

